
The Only Four Chords Needed For Every Pop Song - DanielRibeiro
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/19/the-only-four-chords-need_n_543025.html
======
noonespecial
"It goes like this: the 4th, the 5th, the minor fall, the major lift..."

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Hallelujah!

